# Punks...



## PTE Gruending (31 Mar 2004)

Wow, did I get my temper ignited last nite... Our PL was out for a nice little ruck march on our parade night last night through the city of Saskatoon. Perfect weather for this, nice little workout. There were quite a few people who honked their horns when they drove by us (I am guessing in support), which was pretty nice.

However, on our way back to the armouries, we were walking along the sidewalk in two ranks (probably 25-30 troops in total) and we noticed some younger kids (I would say 13-18) on the corner adjacent to us. One of the little *******s began throwing snowballs at us, and we continued along our journey. I could‘nt believe that this little ******* had the gaul to do something like that. Of course we weren‘t allowed to say or do anything, so it was frustrating. Would have been nice to have a couple troops dump their rucks and give a little chase, but I am dreaming....


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (31 Mar 2004)

*snicker* not advocating anything but if you look for them after work and in civillian dress.....


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (31 Mar 2004)

Good on ya‘

I‘m glad you guys kept your cool. Like you said, punks. Stuff like that happens very seldom and it‘s always hard to swallow.


----------



## scm77 (31 Mar 2004)

Too bad you didn‘t have a carl gustav handy 

Just joking of course, nobody take that seriously.  Good for you for not saying anything.


----------



## brin11 (31 Mar 2004)

Too bad the NCO in charge didn‘t have a few words with them.


----------



## Danjanou (31 Mar 2004)

Soon after I arrived in Nfld in 1981 I was part of the honour guard for the opening of the Provincial Parliament in St John's. We're sitting on the bus in greens with our rifles etc. waiting because the local provincial civil servants were on strike (again) and holding a little protest rally where the guard is supposed to form up.

Eventually somebody worked out that they'd move enough to allow us the RNC, the other Division of the guard, and the band to parade. 

Just before we get off the bus, this crusty old Korea Vet RCR WO gets on, and gives us the lecture about ignoring all the screams, shouts, insults and spits form the protesters/strikers that may be coming our way. â Å“Say nothing, do nothing, just stand there and take itâ ? was basically what he said. Then he looked around made sure there was no one else about, smile and added. â Å“Just mark their faces so you'll remember them when we're downtown tonight in civies.â ?


----------



## sdimock (31 Mar 2004)

PTE Gruending,

To bad the order to "form up for section attack"   :evil:   wasn‘t given.

 I‘m sure that alone would have put the little punks on the run.      

All in the name of training of course


----------



## Lajeunesse (31 Mar 2004)

LOL...I would‘ve been a bit ticked to, but like what was said you could always find in your civilian attire later....Good job for not losing it.
  :rocket:


----------



## pegged (31 Mar 2004)

With the skatepark being right beside the armouries in Calgary, we get the skaters and other people always talking **** to us when we do drill in the parking lot. We also get the people that appreciate what we are doing, which is nice.
Nothing thrown at us so far. Good job on keeping cool lol.


----------



## Lajeunesse (31 Mar 2004)

Cant say I‘ve had ppl talk **** or stuff thrown at me yet, I have already been made fun of for joining the CAF, but i‘m still a civilian (for 7 more days) so needless to say i‘ve delt with that matter..       
  :flame:        :evil:


----------



## Da_man (31 Mar 2004)

someone should sive them a lesson... or just scare them.   
come out with your C7 with blanks rounds and start shooting in their direction   :fifty:


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Mar 2004)

..
dummy


----------



## Da_man (31 Mar 2004)

jeez i was kidding


----------



## Tpr.Orange (31 Mar 2004)

not even close to funny can a mod or yourself please edit the stupid comment above


----------



## stukirkpatrick (31 Mar 2004)

Heh.  I just read the first post, and can recall some kids throwing snowballs at my unit while shouting imitation Arabic war cries when we were holding an outdoor lecture last year...

Our master corporal told us just to ignore them, so like the previous incident described so we did, but with great restraint.

If its not protesters, its punks.  At least I know quite a few people who still respect what the military is for, and what it has done.


----------



## Canadian Patriot (31 Mar 2004)

On my training on the weekend that just passed, we were all out for a run, just shorts and T-shirts and runners, no evidence of being in the military, and we were stretching out on a baseball diamond, and a couple of these punk "thugs" walk down the path, about 50 meters away, yelling obscenities in our direction. I don‘t even know what they were saying, but the people who were closer could, and were getting quite angry. We all managed to ignore them though, however, a little later we ran up to an intersection, and got stopped by the lights. And guess who got stuck between 26 fit soldiers, and a steady stream of fast moving cars? These two "thugs!" We were all biting our lips trying not to laugh or say something to them, ‘cause they just looked so goofy! Running shoes with no laces, pants that were at least 5 sizes too big, hanging around mid-thigh, and the bottom hem of the pants were tucked into their socks, plus they had these HUGE poofy coats on, despite the 10+ degree weather. a few people made some little comments, but I seriously doubt the guys heard it. The "thugs" looked so scared though! They looked like they were gonna pee their pants, or maybe worse. When we got back to the armouries, the Lt. running with us said something that makes alot of sense: No matter how goofy, or stupid, or disrespectful to us these people are, its still our job to protect them, like it or not.


----------



## Lajeunesse (31 Mar 2004)

HAHAHA...I think seeing thier faces when they were right by you guys would have been revenge enough...lol I wish I was there


----------



## chrisf (31 Mar 2004)

I feel like an old fart saying this (Consider the fact that I‘m just BARELY out of my teen years) but kids today have no respect... it‘s not just the military they have no respect for... the vast majority of youths (Not all, but most that I‘ve met) have no respect for anything.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (31 Mar 2004)

**** the kids and the "rap" music and the mari-ju-wanna! I have also noticed the increased effect of gravity on the pants of teens these days...


----------



## dano (31 Mar 2004)

Yes... It angers me, such disrespect.

I just think to myself, they have yet to realize how fortunate they really are.


----------



## FutureTroopie (31 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by The Agony:
> [qb]And guess who got stuck between 26 fit soldiers[/qb]


lol thats rich, I can picture them both just goin "****". 

It‘s true though, kids not all but a lot seem to have zero respect(coming from a 17 year old      ). The Remembrance day assembly last year sickened me, during the moment of silence all these **** ****** started coughing, it wasnt just one kid either, it was one at first and then a bunch more joined in... Needless to say me(going to be a 3rd generation soldier) took great offence. I managed to hold my tounge and figure out who was doing it in my class. After the assembly we all head back to class, I waited until everyone was back in before I approached one of the douche bags desk and gave him a little speach. He must of thought I was joking because he kind of just chuckled. Next thing I know I‘m tossing his desk and goin ape **** on him.

I got suspended for my momentary lapse of control, but meh it was worth it.... I went home that afternoon, called my grandfarther and told him thanks.


----------



## Spr.Earl (31 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by PTE Gruending:
> [qb] Wow, did I get my temper ignited last nite... Our PL was out for a nice little ruck march on our parade night last night through the city of Saskatoon. Perfect weather for this, nice little workout. There were quite a few people who honked their horns when they drove by us (I am guessing in support), which was pretty nice.
> 
> However, on our way back to the armouries, we were walking along the sidewalk in two ranks (probably 25-30 troops in total) and we noticed some younger kids (I would say 13-18) on the corner adjacent to us. One of the little *******s began throwing snowballs at us, and we continued along our journey. I couldn‘t believe that this little ******* had the gaul to do something like that. Of course we weren‘t allowed to say or do anything, so it was frustrating. Would have been nice to have a couple troops dump their rucks and give a little chase, but I am dreaming.... [/qb]


After reading your above post and Agonies I salute both of you and your Leader‘s this is just a minor thing but even though minor this is what you can expect over seas from a few.

In Jan/97 after 9,10 hrs from Trenton we arrived in Zagreb,cleared the Airport and on the Bus‘ and off we went,we hit Kharlivatc (sp)the local‘s saw the Bus‘ and they started to throw rock‘s,flip us the Bird and shout,the Guy‘s may be on their 3rd or 4th tours just said don‘t worry about it as they are the one‘s with no gut‘s.
Welcome to the Balkins!    

But it is sad that this happen‘s in our own Country.


----------



## dano (31 Mar 2004)

FutureTroopie_Brad, 

Though, some of us can understand you‘re dismay.

I can‘t understand why you would call those individuals by the words in sentence four, paragraph 1. If you still do not know what I mean,
it starts off with "Moment of silence all these Blank blank"

Are you saying that (The blank blank) all people who do that sort of thing have zero respect for remembrance day? Or are you saying that all those individuals that do that type of thing, are unpatriotic so that angers you in lashing out at them? in affect getting you suspended. 

No offence. But you need to get you‘re priority‘s straight. Getting you‘re self suspended from school does not make those individuals more patriotic to their country.

I‘m ranting about this because of the language, in particular the "Blank blank" used in you‘re post. 
Control you‘re anger, not let you‘re anger control you. As for the "blank blank" I suggest that you show some respect that you soposelly have and not be directly negative to those who may read this and may personally concern/effect.


----------



## rrr965 (1 Apr 2004)

In regards to the first post I think it is sad that someone would go so far as to disrespect the men and women who protect their well being. None the less as a soldier it is your duty to act in a profesional manner and restrain yourself from saying anything to the disrespecfull people around you no matter how much the piss you off. The people who do apreciate are work always make up for the bad stuff that happens from time to time


----------



## bossi (1 Apr 2004)

Poop happens.
Many moons ago ... a certain Highland regiment in Toronto was marching SOUTH after their Remembrance Service at the Regimental monument.
An extremely large and noisy group of protestors were marching NORTH (nothing anti-military - some trifling demonstration for a special interest political cause that had nothing to do with the Army).

Anyway, the Regiment halted, fixed bayonets, then continued SOUTH.
A couple of young, overexuberant protestors were foolishly "brave" enough to fling their placards at the Regiment ... and what followed was marvelous:
Senior members from the demonstration grabbed these pissants, cuffed them soundly about the ears, and man-handled them back into the safety of the herd ... while an elderly protestor from a particular visible minority scurried to pick up the flung placards, and then retreated backwards, genuflecting in apology ...

And the Regiment marched on in stony silence, save for the skirl of their Pipes and Drums.



> Self-control is the chief element in self-respect, and self-respect is the chief element in courage.


-- Thucydides:  History of the Peleponnesian Wars, c. 404 B.C.


----------



## Slim (1 Apr 2004)

AHHHhhh...The famed Red Ball Express in glorious action! 

Sometimes I do miss it...Actually I was on the Rememberance day parade in ‘86 (the same year Sgt **** got his bayonet stuck and could‘t fix it for any money!) when, on the march back to Moss Park, this punk comes out and sneaks up behind Ozzy Reace.

Ron Alkema was beind the punk...

Fortunately the cops got the punk before Ron did but I always wonder what would have happened...


----------



## bossi (1 Apr 2004)

Many, many, many moons ago ... (when the Highland regiment in Toronto had vets from the Second Great Hate ...)

The Regiment was marching along, when suddently an overly exuberant gentleman (inspired by liquid courage) lunged from the curb and attempted to grab the Colours.

If I remember correctly (I‘m only retelling a story told to me by the Old Comrades Association ...) CSM Osbourne demonstrated the efficacy of a butt stroke with his Lee Enfield ... enabling aforesaid inebriated gentleman to have a little nap on the side of the road.

A member of Toronto‘s constabulary rushed to the scene and asked what happened - the reply was simply "He tried to touch the colours."

Napping gentleman woke up in the crowbar hotel, and the Regiment marched on in stony silence save for the skirls of the Pipes and Drums.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Apr 2004)

Bossi, we had the same thing happen in Calgary, but as the legend goes, a certain Sergeant used his Lee Enfield to bayonet the drunken miscreant in the leg.  His crime - he tried to touch the Colours.

I have seen a neat photo - from the 1980s IIRC - of a Canadian Forces Drum Major about to deliver a swift kick to a photographer who was kneeling directly on the white line of the street a Canadian Army regiment was marching down.  I guess buddy thought the Drum Major would march around him.  Buddy thought wrong....


----------



## wongskc (1 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by bossi:
> [qb]CSM Osbourne demonstrated the efficacy of a butt stroke with his Lee Enfield ... enabling aforesaid inebriated gentleman to have a little nap on the side of the road.
> 
> A member of Toronto‘s constabulary rushed to the scene and asked what happened - the reply was simply "He tried to touch the colours."[/qb]


WOW! HOT S**T!
How far are you guys allowed to go to protect the flags?  Personally, I wouldn‘t mind seeing any of these turds getting a rifle but in the face.  It‘s a shame we don‘t see it more often.


----------



## bossi (1 Apr 2004)

wongskc,
They‘re not flags - they‘re consecrated colours (i.e. Queen‘s Colour, and Regimental Colour).
They are inscribed with "battle honours", and are always escorted when outside of their resting place.
What point is having an escort to the Colours, unless they‘re going to protect them ... ?

And, if a Regiment has the "Freedom of The City" ... then it‘s an offence to interfere with them ...


----------



## wongskc (1 Apr 2004)

Oops, my bad with the terminology.  I heard about incidents like that when I was a cadidiot, but I always though they were the results of overimaginative teenage minds.  I always just figured that you guys wouldn‘t be allowed to do it in this modern age where the general public is horrified if they find out that the army still does barbaric things like protect their dignity, history and honour.


----------



## Tyler (1 Apr 2004)

> but i‘m still a civilian


Then what are you doing using my capbadge?

If you aren‘t qualified then I suggest you remove it.    

Tyler


----------



## Slim (1 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by wongskc:
> [qb] .  I always just figured that you guys wouldn‘t be allowed to do it in this modern age where the general public is horrified if they find out that the army still does barbaric things like protect their dignity, history and honour. [/qb]


Judging by your post I‘d say you have a future both here and in the service. Good on you for "seeing" the matter in a clear light!

Slim


----------



## Ranger (1 Apr 2004)

Youth‘s lately have been getting worse and worse...(this comign from a 16 yr old). Youths, not jsut teenagers, are very disrespectful. I absolutely love Army cadets and when we parade aropund town you always have the pujnks trying to yell out hte cadence. it‘s so annoying...one year we actually had our CO yell at them to shut up so we wouldn‘t be put out of step. I am really looking forward to joining the reserves while i‘m goign to RMC.


----------



## dano (1 Apr 2004)

One time we had some real smart *** rev his car really loud eventually speeding away, honking the horn while in front of the armourys with all of us standing out there. Those individuals in the vehicle yelling "Hail Hitler, Hail Hitler." while the persons arm is out the window doing the salute.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Apr 2004)

*"Law-abiding people, hardly dared to go into a public park at night.  To do so was to risk attack by wolf packs of children, armed with chains, knives, homemade guns, bludgeons...to be hurt at least, robbed most certainly, injured for life probably - or even killed...Murder, drug addiction, larceny, assault and vandalism were commonplace.  Nor were parks the only places - these things happened also on the streets in daylight, on school grounds, even inside school buildings.  But parks were so notoriously unsafe that honest people stayed clear of them after dark.
...
"And that was the soft spot which destroyed what was in many ways an admirable culture.  The juniour hoodlums who roamed their streets were symptoms of a greater sickness; their citizens (all of them counted as such) glorified their mythology of ‘rights‘...and lost track of their duties.  No nation, so constituted, can endure."

Robert Heinlein, Starship Troopers*

I often think of that passage when I see news stories of the violent acts mobs of 15 year olds are capable of committing.  (Case in point, the summer murders of youths in school playfields in Vancouver)


----------



## patrick666 (1 Apr 2004)

Great quote, Infanteer.

I think we take our freedom for granted.

If we had to fight to get, then don‘t we have to fight to keep it? I think some people have given up on it, and taken to selfish ignorance. 

Just my two cents. Soldiers have all my respect.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Infanteer:
> [qb] *"Law-abiding people, hardly dared to go into a public park at night.  To do so was to risk attack by wolf packs of children, armed with chains, knives, homemade guns, bludgeons...to be hurt at least, robbed most certainly, injured for life probably - or even killed...Murder, drug addiction, larceny, assault and vandalism were commonplace.  Nor were parks the only places - these things happened also on the streets in daylight, on school grounds, even inside school buildings.  But parks were so notoriously unsafe that honest people stayed clear of them after dark.
> ...
> "And that was the soft spot which destroyed what was in many ways an admirable culture.  The juniour hoodlums who roamed their streets were symptoms of a greater sickness; their citizens (all of them counted as such) glorified their mythology of ‘rights‘...and lost track of their duties.  No nation, so constituted, can endure."
> ...


Do you have a page number from the paperback edition?  I think you found a new quote for my website.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Apr 2004)

First part is page 113.  Second part is page 120.

Glad to see I‘m bringing you to the Heinlein philosophy...
 

The quote is ever more foreboding due to the fact that he wrote the book 50 years ago.


----------



## FutureTroopie (1 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Dano:
> [qb]Are you saying that (The blank blank) all people who do that sort of thing have zero respect for remembrance day? Or are you saying that all those individuals that do that type of thing, are unpatriotic so that angers you in lashing out at them? in affect getting you suspended.
> 
> No offence. But you need to get you‘re priority‘s straight. Getting you‘re self suspended from school does not make those individuals more patriotic to their country.
> ...


Maybe I should have clarified, the only individual physically assaulted in this incident was the desk, I never laid a hand on the kid. 

Before you pass judgment understand the circumstances. My life was considerably different then it is now, my grandfather(veteran)was fighting cancer, my step father(veteran)passed away weeks before around the same time I was contemplating suicide. Basically my life sucked.I managed to turn things around with my decision to enlist. I see where I wronged that day but to tell you the truth if I had the chance I‘d do it all over again, someone had to because the teachers sure as **** wouldn‘t.

Sorry I offended you with my harsh langauge...


----------



## bagpiper (1 Apr 2004)

People throwing things at soldiers, that is sad to hear. I know it happens though because when I am in my cadet uniform walking down the street I get many comments some good, some bad. I think the reason kids these days (comming from a 16 year old) are so disrespectful is because of ignorance, they dont know what our soldiers go through on a daily basis to protect THEM. It has been so long since Canada has had a war on our soil that the only people who know what war is really like are the soldiers that travel the world to fight them. Most people fail to see how different (in a bad way) their lives would be if Canada‘s military was not there to protect them.


----------



## Lajeunesse (1 Apr 2004)

yea but kids will be kids and it takes a bigger man to take thier BS and not say anything. Same wit older ppl acting like lil kids saying stuff like "hey the wars over eh?" this is the kinda stff that ticks me off but hey the only thing you can do is put up with it.


----------



## dano (1 Apr 2004)

> Maybe I should have clarified


You‘re right. You should have.



> the only individual physically assaulted in this incident was the desk, I never laid a hand on the kid.


I know.



> Before you pass judgment understand the circumstances. My life was considerably different then it is now, my grandfather(veteran)was fighting cancer, my step father(veteran)passed away weeks before around the same time I was contemplating suicide. Basically my life sucked.I managed to turn things around with my decision to enlist. I see where I wronged that day but to tell you the truth if I had the chance I‘d do it all over again, someone had to because the teachers sure as **** wouldn‘t.


And that is why you must clarify. Or else people like me will become critical.



> Sorry I offended you with my harsh langauge...


The only language you offended me with was the "Blank Blank"
Even though you may not have ment it, it is still hurt and hateful. I was on you‘re case this time, and I will be if there‘s a next time.


Overall, I think you have a decent soul and a good heart. Put it to good use.


----------



## wongskc (1 Apr 2004)

I had one teacher in high school who was made sure we learned about Canada during the wars.  He seemed to be able to get everyone‘s attention, and make students appreciate the sacrifices our veterns have made just by making the statement "If Canada today was to involved in another war on the same scale as the First World War, we would suffer half a million dead and 2.3 million wounded."    

It seemed to work to get the point across.  Sometimes people understand if you put things into today‘s context.


----------



## Slim (2 Apr 2004)

Good post on the Heinlein, Infanteer.

I‘ve read that book many times and wonder about how much is coming true in our world today.

Maybe some of the other philosiphy in the book should come true as well.

Slim


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Apr 2004)

I have heard those stories from the old times about the regiment.  That would not suprise me about RSM Alkema, Slim. (LMAO), nothing like that has happened recently (we had a few idiots shouting dumb things at us as we passed U of T, this past Rememberance Day).  Their are some other things I have heard. Gotta love being a glamour boy.


----------



## wongskc (2 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Slim:


Judging by your post I‘d say you have a future both here and in the service. Good on you for "seeing" the matter in a clear light![/QB][/QUOTE]

Thanks for the vote of confidence Slim.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Apr 2004)

Ahhh, the SGT hugh Cairns VC Armoury. I know it well, and I have seen some good parties in both the OR‘s mess and the SGTs‘ mess upstairs. Is that old Grman WW1 gun still out front?

Here in Sydney, I have been followed, threatened, spat at, sworn at, had stuff thrown at, all post 11 Sep too.

Sadly the offenders were not of Australian origin, and their support is for their brethern  who support the bad guys in the ongoing war against terror. I will NOT take this further.

What did we do? Nothing. It pays to be disciplined, as it shows your strength. Good on ys‘ all for not responding. You did the right thing.

Remember, at the end of the day, the scum in question are just ‘bottom feeders‘, and you are above them. Dont give them the satisfaction of responding.

If Kevin Martin or Alex Johnson are still in the NSaskR, tell em I said hi.


----------



## nbk (2 Apr 2004)

Kids don‘t know any better. They are too young to realize what soldiers do and what they owe to them. They may one day, realize how stupid they were...maybe. But for now they just want to look cool for their friends...

Its the same with how you see tourists and soforth harassing the British guards in England (with the tall black hats). They know that the people are not suppost to react or fight back, so they do it...its all just pretty stupid and pointless...but what can one do to stop these immature kids...


----------



## winchable (2 Apr 2004)

Homer Simpson: "are you like one of those british guards who can‘t move or anything? Bloaobalasoabalo"
*PUNCH*
"NO SIR, UNITED STATES MARINE CORPS SIR"


----------



## chipdudeman (2 Apr 2004)

Does anyone think a mandatory 2 year service in the military when you graduate highschool would help this in any way? Maybe we would have fewer trouble makers and more appreciative canadians after understanding what goes on in defence of our rights and nation.


----------



## Infanteer (2 Apr 2004)

Ha, Heinlein has an answer for everything.  I personally wouldn‘t want to share a trench with someone who didn‘t want to be there in the first place.

*"Uh, sir, why not go - well, go the limit?  Require everyone to serve and let everybody vote?"

"Young man, can you restore my eyesight?"

"Sir?  Why, no, sir!"

"You would find it much easier than to instill moral virtue - social responsibility - into a person who doesn‘t have it, doesn‘t want it, and resents having the burden thrust on him.  This is why we make it so hard to enroll, so easy to resign.  Social responsibility above the level of family, or at most of tribe, requires imagination - devotion, loyalty, all the higher virtues - which a man must develop himself; if he has them forced down him, he will vomit them out."

Robert Heinlein, Starship Troopers - 184*


----------



## chipdudeman (2 Apr 2004)

This may be a catch 22 situation here. I agree 100% that respect should be shown to the armed forces who have and are serving the flaq and current incarnation of Canada as it is a family trade with one exception, but without people understanding what this service means, I think that the respect from all will be a long time coming. 

People have lost touch with what hard work and sacrifice is. Look at most, not all, of the kids and teens whose parents pay for everything and university students who complain about increasing tution but still have money to party every weekend and drive brand new cars. It is "expected" by these types that everything should be given to them for minimal effort.
So with a lack of understanding of what hard work and sacrifice for what they want, we expect these types to respect the armed forces? Is there a solution? Or is the respect issue a never ending battle?


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (2 Apr 2004)

Canadian society as it stands is certainly not prepared for any mandatory service.  Most Canadians are not prepared to sacrifice their comfort, convienence for the civil liberties and rights that most of us are proud to defend.

People are striking in NL for higher pay yet acknowledge that their provincial govt is as high as (according to some stats) Cdn $1 000 000 000 in debt. Others want to be safer from terrorist attacks yet complain when they have to spend an extra hour at the airport. Israelies routinely spend twice as long going through hoops at their airport security. Our govt certainly would not support it, they know they would never get reelected. This was proven during the first and second great hates.Even our ex-PM went to bat for the Canadian civil rights of an immigrant Canadian accused of terrorist activities who was being held in foreign custody. He has since being killed in a firefight with federal troops in an terrorist ambush.  We few, or so very few, are an incredibly small percentage. 

In some societies those punks would have been jumped and had the living snot beaten out of them at best or dragged out to the outskirts of town and gunned down. They probably didn‘t even realize the ****ed irony of their actions.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Apr 2004)

They called it National Service here (2 yrs service)in Australia, and it went from 1951-1972.

There is talk of returning it, and there has been positive feedback from the general public.

Am I for it? Yes.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (3 Apr 2004)

Our Sgt, runs us past a high school on every PT, so needless to say we get a few funny comments. At first, I had some major internal conflicts as to whether I should stick an arm out and clothes-line some of the punks who run up close to shout not so encouraging comments at my exhausted buddies, but now Im fine with it.

The jokes on them though, cause its always the boys in uniform on the bus who get all the phone numbers and e-mails from the ladies.


----------



## Caz (3 Apr 2004)

It‘s sad to see.

All it usually takes to cure is a little education.


----------



## nbk (4 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Sh0rtbUs:
> [qb] The jokes on them though, cause its always the boys in uniform on the bus who get all the phone numbers and e-mails from the ladies.     [/qb]


Picking up high school girls, Shortbus?


----------



## patt (4 Apr 2004)

dont worry about those punks guys just laugh at them when there pickin up your garbage in the morning


----------



## Jason Bourne (4 Apr 2004)

nothing wrong with highschool girls...crap wheres my wife..:|


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (4 Apr 2004)

Im 17...Im allowed to!

I‘ve still got a few months before i gotta start scoping out for 18+


----------



## nbk (5 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Sh0rtbUs:
> [qb] Im 17...Im allowed to!
> 
> I‘ve still got a few months before i gotta start scoping out for 18+       [/qb]


Yeah its ok, I‘m just kidding around...I‘m only a few years older then you and know lots of girls who are still in school...


----------

